# Best kind of substrate for a jumping spider



## jerseydeville (Sep 29, 2019)

I have an adult male Phidippus regius. When setting up his enclosure, I just used a thin layer of soil from around where I caught him, as well as twigs and leaves. I noticed a small amount of mold and am trying to prevent further growth.

I know technically jumping spiders don't necessarily need substrate as they don't spend much time on the enclosure floor, but I feel like it makes it feel a little more natural for a wild-caught spider as well as whatever feeder insects I'm using. I keep it thin too so that nothing like small roaches or mealworms burrow deep enough where I can't remove them easily without disturbing Elton.

I live in Florida and our house gets pretty hot _and _humid, so I'm trying to find substrate options that prevent any excess moisture. I was thinking about using coconut substrate, possibly with a layer of something like charcoal for excess drainage.

Does anyone have any experiences with these materials, and are there any alternatives that have worked better ??

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Jadestone (Sep 29, 2019)

What form are you giving him water in? Also, make sure you have good air flow. That will help keep mold growth down. I use either sand from outside or I will use a coconut fiber based soil. Either work fine. For my deli cup enclosures, I will use shredded paper towels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jerseydeville (Sep 29, 2019)

He's in a glass enclosure about 6x12x8 (longer than it is tall, planning to switch to a taller one with a side opening) and a metal grate at the top with ventilation holes that I was misting through about every other day. However, I found out from this site that I can use cotton balls so that's what I've been using for the past two weeks or so. Thank you so much for the feedback, it was very helpful! I'm going to set up a fan closer to where is enclosure is since his room is pretty stuffy & humid.


----------



## Jadestone (Sep 29, 2019)

No problem! Let me know if you need anymore help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 30, 2019)

All kinds. I've done no substrate as well. 

Oddly enough paper towel even work if you switch them out often (once every two weeks or so).

Cross ventilation is important. To prevent stuffiness in the enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------

